# I found her !!!!



## moore2me (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi Guys -

Violet inspired me to come back. I will tell my story shorrly. I need to rest awhile before the sun comes up. My handlers are watching me . . .

Moore2me
M2M


----------



## Orchid (Feb 2, 2017)

Get some rest and sleep and we all wait to hear about you. You know I am very far away but have been thinking about you this past year on and off for months. I somehow knew something was up with you...


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 2, 2017)

Welcome back! Now the party can start! :happy:


----------



## moore2me (Feb 2, 2017)

Doc, Hi to you sir. About starting that party, I hear you Okies have already started one this week . . . . The internet said a substitute teacher was on bus duty and decided to entertain the students - by doing a series of cartwheels. What made it a party was *SHE DID NOT HAVE ANY UNDERWEAR ON!
*
Needless to say, the boys thought it was great and nominated her teacher of the year. 

And to Ms Orchid - I apologize to you for changing your name. My dinosaur brain thought "beautiful flower" and violets pop out.

On a more serious note. I was saddened to hear of the deaths of two of my favorite Dimmers . . . .Russell Williams - Man, what a man! Russell was champion of the rights of fat people.

And I will miss Ruby Ripples. Ruby was one of the first people that welcomed me to DIMS. She was a kind soul and a sweet lady. She was a good cook and was always sharing her recipes. She sent me beautiful Christmas cards - I even saved some of them.


----------



## Tad (Feb 2, 2017)

Welcome back! Great to see your name pop up again


----------



## moore2me (Feb 3, 2017)

Tad, Thanks for your input. (The following write-up may change your mind.)

M2M


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome back!


----------



## moore2me (Feb 3, 2017)

* 2016  A Bad Year For M2M - The Short Version*

*January -I lost some friends & family members that had me depressed. The worst loss was my mom. Her body was still with me, but major surgery had pretty much erased her mind. She was my mom before her operation and a stranger when she woke up. My younger brother had died the year before. I also lost a couple of good friends. I could not see what was coming . . .*

*With no warning, I started seeing things during the day WHILE I WAS AWAKE. Nothing scary tho, just interesting stuff. Things would dance or ceiling tiles would twirl. The lighting would change colors or drapes would blow around. I liked watching the enchanted shows above me. I preferred being there more than real life.*

*My husband became alarmed when I wanted to sleep all the time. I no longer wanted to eat. When I did eat. I would throw up most of it. (I lost about sixty pounds the hard way over the next few months.) He called the ambulance and then they checked me into a hospital thru the ER. A few hours later, my dreams turned bad. Then I entered crazy town. Then I turned dangerous. 
*
*
*
*I will now switch to the Health Forum where the rest of this story belongs. The rest of my story (and a warning) comes Friday.*

*Thanks for listening to me.*
*M2M*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 3, 2017)

Missed you Moore- glad you are back.

Sorry about all the hardships you've had piled on you this past year....hopefully the next will be filled with light, love and happiness. You've managed to make it out to the other side. I know that can be hard to do. :bow::bow:




*e-hugs* So glad you have your hubby there to help you

I also want you to have this fairy to help light your way.... 

View attachment 027437574d1caab0ec8bf6cd6bb14533.jpg


----------



## moore2me (Feb 3, 2017)

Dear GEF. Thanks for the adviice & encouragement. 

While I was gone & not contributing, I still took time to visit your "Jokes" 
thread. It helped.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi moore2me.Hope you are well, as its been quiet.


----------

